
Innovating Across the Atlantic Divide - jsyork
http://ideasand.info/2015/11/23/innovating-across-the-atlantic-divide/
======
laurencerowe
> The US represents the largest single language market in the Western world,
> has a relatively unified legal landscape (especially as compared to the
> European myth referred to as the “Single Market”)

Coming from Europe and now living in California, I'm occasionally surprised by
how in certain respects there is less regulatory conformity within the US than
the EU. For instance California has its own, stricter car emissions standards:

> California's emissions standards are set by the California Air Resources
> Board, known locally by its acronym "CARB". Given that California's
> automotive market is one of the largest in the world, CARB wields enormous
> influence over the emissions requirements that major automakers must meet if
> they wish to sell into that market.

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emission_standard#United_State...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emission_standard#United_States_of_America)

That this regulatory diversity can exist goes to show just how much more
important the the cultural and linguistic conformity is to the single market
in the US.

